# Prime Now Car Magnets on Amazon



## SPC in MN (Aug 2, 2016)

Check out these awesome Prime Now Car Magnets, perfect for downtown double parking...

Just go to Amazon and search "prime now drivers" and it comes right up. Also search "amazon polo" for some cool flex drivers shirts as well.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

SPC in MN said:


> Check out these awesome Prime Now Car Magnets, perfect for downtown double parking...
> 
> Just go to Amazon and search "prime now drivers" and it comes right up. Also search "amazon polo" for some cool flex drivers shirts as well.


A little self promotion never hurt right? since your in St Paul and the info says: Ships from MN, United States. 
Flex Prime Now

*Just Launched* (Seller Profile)


----------



## SPC in MN (Aug 2, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> A little self promotion never hurt right? since your in St Paul and the info says: Ships from MN, United States.


No it doesn't. Already sold these to a lot of the drivers in the MN depot, and took the advice from our depot to list them on Amazon, despite Amazon taking a 33% cut. But I guess that's only fair.


----------

